# Thank you Glenn.



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Having only joined a couple of weeks ago and keen to get started I seemed to get a bit swept along with the forum and wish to thank Glenn for his help in sorting out a couple of issues. Thumbs up.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Absolutely - a true champ!


----------

